# memory power consumption question



## 63083

so, I have a question. I heard that for eery 128 MB of memory, it consumes about 8 Watts. So if this is true, doesn't 8 gigs of ram consume like 200 watts of power. Or is power based on the speed of memory and how MANY sticks you have; not how much memory you have. I want ot know this before I build my new computer.


----------



## Cromewell

8watts per stick if that.


> Varying memory
> We now come to memory. From the start the computer was equipped with 2x1 GB RAM. We opted to increase the quantity by adding chips as well as increasing consumption to 2.25V instead of 1.8V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the fact that it really isn’t possible to load the memory independently of the processor, the best option was to see the effect of going from 2 to 4 GB. At 1.8V, this varied between 9.6W in stand by and 10.5W in load, versus 10.8 and 12.8W in activity at 2.25V. Nothing too significant here.


http://www.behardware.com/articles/670-3/pc-s-actual-power-consumption.html in case the picture can't be hotlinked.


----------



## Springy182

8W per 128MB... so I wonder how people have 8GB in their systems? It'd consume a modest 512W... 

In reality unless you do serious memory overclocking (And even then) you wont exceed 10-12W per stick, and most PCs have 2-4 slots


----------

